# Gittare spielen anfangen. Wie?



## Devourer (29. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Ich würde gerne so als hobby Gitarre spielen, ich hab so ne ältere Gitarre von einem Freund bekommen. Nun hab ich aber so gut wie keine ahnung von Griffe. Wäre cool wenn wer ne Seite für anfänger hat, wo man Griffe lernen kann. thx


----------



## JoKne (29. Mai 2005)

Ich glaub dafür wäre am Anfang ein Lehrer das Beste und sinvollste


----------



## braungraphix (29. Mai 2005)

ICh habe es mir auch selber beigebracht und bis dato erfolgreich. Am besten ist, dass du dir eine akkordtabelle oder akkordliste aus dem netz ziehst. Hier sind alle Akkorde abgebildet und veranschaulicht welche Finger wohin kommen. Dann kannst du auf folgende Seite gehen http://www.ultimate-guitar.com und dir Lieder herunterladen die dir gefallen. Nun fehlt eigentlich nur noch die Lust musik zu machen. Wenn du dann auch noch das Lied hast was du spielen willst kannst du nach und nach versuchen das Lied nachzuspielen.

 Viel Spaß


----------



## Andreas Späth (29. Mai 2005)

Lehrer ist nicht zwingend Notwendig, ich hatte nie einen und Spiel nach einem Jahr Iron Maiden Songs fast Fehlerfrei 
Auserdem kosten Gitarrenlehrer einiges an Geld, das vieleicht besser in Equipment angelegt wäre..

Ob du Griffe ( Akkorde ) als erstes lernen solltest oder überhaupt willst sei mal dahingestellt, es ist ganz klar die klassiche Methode das GItarrenspielen zu lernen, aber auch eine "langweilige" bei der erste erfolge zwar schnell da sind aber der Rest etwas langsamer geht.

Ich hab zB nur angefangen Songs nachzuspielen, die Klassiker für Anfänger sind wohl "Smoke on the Water" und "Nothing Else Matters".


Am wichtigstem ist aber, kauf dir ein Stimmgerät.
Es gibt nichts schlimmeres als eine ungestimmte Gitarre *g*
Und frag deinen Freund mal wie alt die Saiten sind, wenn sie nicht neu sind zieh dir neue auf.
Alte Saiten klingen schlecht und neigen dazu sich ständig zu verstimmen, welche Saiten die richtigen sind kann man dir im Laden sagen, bei einer Westerngitarre bzw E-Gitarre rate ich Anfängern zu einem 9er Satz ( die im Laden wissen was das heist  ).

Und für Akkorde zu lernen hab ich gerade etwas sehr Praktisches geschrieben das die Akkorde Grafisch darstellt.

http://hc-network.de/dev/chord/

Ich empfehle für den Anfang A, E und E7, damit kann man schon einige schöne Melodien zusammen improvisieren 

Edit: und gerade hab ich einen Bug gefunden lol
Edit2: Bug gefixt, und sowas gehört doch in das Musik&Musiker Forum hier auf Tutorials.de


----------



## Ultraflip (29. Mai 2005)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Auserdem kosten Gitarrenlehrer einiges an Geld, das vieleicht besser in Equipment angelegt wäre..



seh ich auch so ...



			
				DJ Teac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ob du Griffe ( Akkorde ) als erstes lernen solltest oder überhaupt willst sei mal dahingestellt, es ist ganz klar die klassiche Methode das GItarrenspielen zu lernen, aber auch eine "langweilige" bei der erste erfolge zwar schnell da sind aber der Rest etwas langsamer geht.



hmm ... es würde mir schwer fallen, da jetzt zu zustimmen ... Am Besten, Du kaufst Dir ein Buch, indem die Grundlagen erklärt werden (z.B. Rock Guitar Basics) ... Ich würde das schon ein Stück weit parallel laufen lassen ...

Was neben dem Stimmgerät am wichtigsten ist, ist ein Metronom ... da wohl am Anfang nicht alles gleich im Orginaltempo klappt, kannst Du damit prima die Lieder langsam üben und dennoch im Rythmus bleiben ...

Ich persönlich spiele auf der E-Gitarre wie auch auf der Halbakkustik 10er Sätze ... wenn ich Gitarren runterstimme, dann auch mal 11er ... einfach weil die Live weniger leicht reißen als 9er ... 

Mein erstes Lied war damals von Marilyn Manson - Sweet Dreams (Jugendsünde   )

Richtig gute Seiten (auf Deutsch) im Netz sind definitiv:
http://www.planet-guitar.de
http://www.justchords.com

Vielleicht lässt Du Dir ja auch von einem anderen Gitarristen ein wenig über die Schultern schauen ... kann wirklich mehr als hilfreich sein ... 

Und beim nächstenmal bitte ins richtige Forum, ok?  ;-) 

MfG
Ultraflip


----------



## Andreas Späth (29. Mai 2005)

Ultraflip hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was neben dem Stimmgerät am wichtigsten ist, ist ein Metronom ... da wohl am Anfang nicht alles gleich im Orginaltempo klappt, kannst Du damit prima die Lieder langsam üben und dennoch im Rythmus bleiben ...
> 
> Ich persönlich spiele auf der E-Gitarre wie auch auf der Halbakkustik 10er Sätze ... wenn ich Gitarren runterstimme, dann auch mal 11er ... einfach weil die Live weniger leicht reißen als 9er ...


 

Mit Metronom aufpassen, wenn man sich daran gewöhnt kann das Probleme geben, die meisten raten davon ab
Das Orginaltempo bekommt auch sehr gut wenn man den Song sich genau anhört ( also richtig kennenlernt )

Ich selbst spiel auf meiner Strat einen 10er auf der Warlock einen 12 Satz ( 1 halbton runtergestimmt, nein die Iddee kahm mir nicht durch slash )
Aber für Anfänger ist oft schon ein 10er zu hart.

Und ob Bücher weiterhelfen, also ich muss sagen dass sie mir nicht weitergeholfen haben eher im Gegenteil, ich würde so eins nur auf Empfehlung eines anderen Gitarissten kaufen der mit dem Buch gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat.
Aber was sehr hilfreich ist, Vieos und Liveauftritte von Gittaristen anschauen, und jetzt nicht zwingend Slayer, sondern eher Leute die auch langsamer spielen so das man auch mitkriegt was da vor sich geht 

Und hier noch der Ultimative Anfängertip, drück die Saiten nicht mit kraft runter.
Das ist der häufigste Anfängerfehler, ein leichter Druck auf die Seite kurz hinter dem Bund reicht aus, da ermüdet man nicht so schnell 
Ich ( wie so viele ) hab Ewigkeiten gebraucht bis ich das mal kapiert hab 
Und setz deinen kleinen Finger ein, der wird von vielen vernachlässigt.

Und dann noch ein Vorurteil, lass dir von Niemanden erzählen der Daumen gehört immer hinter das Griffbrett.
Das erzählen so ziemlich 95% aller Gitarristen ist aber Unsinn, schaut man sich zB Steve Morse an, der als einer der technisch besten Gitarristen aller Zeiten gilt, so sieht man auch er hat den Daumen nicht immer hinterm Griffbrett sondern setzt ihn sogar zum greifen ein.
Natürlich ist das eine Sache die von den persönlichen "Vorlieben" abhängt, aber es zu verallgemeinern und als feste Regel zu setzen halte ich für ein Verbrechen.


----------



## sisela (30. Mai 2005)

Hi,
es sind schon viele Tipps gefallen aber ich denke dass Wesentlichste für einen Anfänger ist, seine Gitarre zu kennen. Du muss erst einmal wissen, was ist was und wie ziehe ich neue Saiten rauf und welche wohin. Dann ist es vielleicht einmal ganz wichtig, ob du schon musiktheoretische Grundlagen besitzt, sprich kennst du diverse Tonleitern, Blues Tonleiter, Pentatonik etc. Wenn nein, solltest du dir das beibringen, ich empfehle dir ein Buch "Die neue Harmonielehre" von F. Haunschild. Kennst du dich in der Theorie aus, musst du lernen deine Kenntnisse auf das Instrument anzuwenden, sprich die Technik lernen und da kommt der Punkt, wo ich sage, nehme dir jemanden zur Brust der wirklich Ahnung hat.
Willst du einmal gut Gitarre spielen ist die Technik so mit das wichtigste. Auch hier gibt es verschieden Bücher aber ich glaube dein Geld ist gut in einen Lehrer investiert. Du brauchst nichts lesen und womöglich noch falsch verstehen, sondern ein studierter Profi erklärt es dir einfach.
Bei der Wahl des Lehrers würde ich aber ganz genau aufpassen, wenn du nämlich gerne etwas rockiges spielen willst und du landest bei einem Fan für mittelalterliche Folklore hast du schlechte Karten, deine Ideen durchzubringen.
Suche dir also jemanden, der ungefähr den gleichen musikalischen Geschmack hat und einen guten Unterrichtsstil. Wenn du aus Berlin kommst, könnte ich dir jemanden empfehlen.

So nun gut, als letztes würde ich sagen. Such dir ein paar Freunde die ebenfalls Instrumente beherschen und spielen mit Ihnen in einer Band. Du hast gegenüber den anderen Verpflichtungen und wenn es noch Auftritte gibt, lernst du ganz schnell mit deinem Instrument umzugehen und hast immer jemanden dabei der dir helfen kann,

na dann viel Spass...


----------



## Thorsten Ball (30. Mai 2005)

1. Es heißt Gitarre.
2. Chordfind.com


----------



## chmee (30. Mai 2005)

Wurde ja fast alles gesagt, gebe trotzdem meinen Balkan-Senf dazu 

1. Akkorde lernen und einfache Stücke begleiten üben, Beatles, Hippie-Zeit war eh voll
von Lagerfeuer-Begleit-Musik..
2. Tonleitern üben, rauf und runter spielen den ganzen Tach... Mit der Blues-Tonleiter
hat man ne Menge Spaß.
3. Stimmen üben (Obertöne, Flageolet-Töne)
- Von Metronom-Sachen halt ich erstmal nix. Wenn die CD läuft, ist man eh bestrebt, mitzuhalten -
4. Erste Soli von Bands nachspielen üben.
5. Immer wieder Ansporn bei großen Giarristen suchen. JoeSatriani, SteveVai, Al Di Meola,etc..

Wenn Du mehr Antrieb brauchst, Dann -->
Sobald als möglich einen Gitarren-Lehrer suchen, abhängig von Deinen Vorlieben.
Soll es akustische Gitarre sein, such Dir lieber einen Flamenco-Gitarristen, bei Metall/Rock
bitte bei den Strom-Gitarristen nachfragen. Während Du bei den klassischen Gitarristen eher
die richtige Fingerhaltung lernst und Sachen wie Einzelfinger-Picking, wirst Du bei den
Herren der Rock-Fraktion "Boxen" lernen und Geschwindigkeit.
Leider muß ich sagen, dass bei den Strom-Gitarristen die rechte Hand stark vernachlässigt wird,
das mekrt man dann nach etlichen Jahren, wenns irgendwie nicht weitergeht..
Empfehlung Meinerseits - Klassische Gitarre !

UND : Nüchterne Entscheidung fällen, wenn man merkt, dass man nicht musikalisch ist. Aufhören !

http://www.geilundlaut.de/Workshop03/

mfg chmee


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (1. Juni 2005)

*Lehrer, ja oder nein?*

Ich bevorzuge die autodidaktische Methode, auch wenn ich einen Einstieg in Akustikgitarre von jemand anderem bekommen habe. So ist man keinem Druck ausgesetzt, kann spielen wann man will und verliert so nicht die Lust, weil man denkt, "Oh, jetzt _muss_ ich wieder spielen."

Die Frage nach dem Lehrer sei dahingestellt, muss man selbst wissen, ob man sich seinen eigenen Stil aneignen will oder unter einem gewissen Druck spielen möchte.

*Mit welchem Equipment fange ich an?*

Wichtig finde ich für den Anfang: Sieh zu, dass du mit einer Akustikgitarre anfängst. Wenn du mit E-Gitarre anfängst, wirst du hinterher Probleme haben, Akustikgitarre gescheit zu greifen.

Für den Anfang reicht sicher auch ein 15W Verstärker, hinterher kann man immer noch aufrüsten. Effektgeräte spielen auch erstmal keine Rolle, für den Anfang können alle Verstärker eine gute Distortion. 10W sollten es nicht sein, denn da kommt noch weniger raus als bei 15W und das ist schon nicht so kraftvoll.


*Was spiele ich am Anfang?*

Ein guter Leitfaden sind Bücher von erfahrenen Gitarristen, ich könnte da Total Rock Guitar von Troy Stetina empfehlen, hab viel Gutes darüber gehört und gelesen. Ist zwar auf englisch, sollte aber dennoch zu verstehen sein. 

Man kann aber auch so anfangen, sich Akkorde anzueignen (A, Am, C, D, Dm, D7, E, Em, G) und dann mit Barré-Akkorden weitermachen. Das Prinzip von Barré-Akkorden verstehen. Mit der Zeit lernt man dann, welcher Ton in welchem Bund auf welcher Seite liegt, etc.

Lieder, die einem gefallen, kann man dann auf diversen Tab-Seiten (http://www.mxtabs.net, http://www.ultimate-guitar.com, http://www.guitartabs.cc) raussuchen und nachspielen.


----------



## Danielku15 (1. Juni 2005)

Hi Leute

 Am Besten du schaust dich mal auf der Seite um http://www.gitarrenlinks.de/ .
 Dann würde ich dir empfehlen Tabs zu lernen und dir von MX-Tabs die Tabs zu holen und an Liedern herumprobieren. Dann kannste dir ja diese Software besorgen http://www.guitar-pro.com/ und dir von http://www.mysongbook.com die Dateien holen. Diese Programm spielt dir die LIeder vor. Du siehst das Griffbrett und die Noten sowie der Text. Die 60€ lonen sich. 

 mfg danielku15


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (1. Juni 2005)

Bei Guitar Pro kann ich danielku zustimmen, das Teil ist echt ne feine Sache.


----------



## Gnitze (3. Juni 2005)

Jetzt muss ich aber staunen, wie viele Autodidakten es gibt!
Ich bin sicher diejenigen werden inzwischen gut spielen können, aber gerade am Anfang -und wenn nur für 2 - 3 Stunden - sollte ein guter Lehrer unablässig sein!

Sicher, die Akkorde, Pentatoniken, Soli kann man aus Tabulaturen super lernen. Man kann sie dann auch bestimmt gut nachspielen. Aber wer bringt Dir die richtige Handhaltung bei? Wer korrigiert Deinen (typischerweise) rechten Arm beim Anschlag? Anfänger holen damit meist aus hätten Sie gestern noch Waynes World gesehen...   - Aus dem  Handgelenk sollte es nun eigentlich kommen...
Genauso bei Auf- und Abschlägen: Wenn man die Hiroglyphen (spelling correct?) der Tabulatur oder Noten nicht gut beherrscht, kommt man erst sehr spät darauf z.B. Tonleitern abwechselnd mit Auf- und Abschlägen abzuspulen.

Im Ernst, das sind Sachen, die man am Anfang fast nur falsch machen kann, und später fast nicht mehr losbekommt. Das lohnen sich die paar Euronen schon. Oder zumindest ein Kumpel der einem ein wenig unter die Fittiche nimmt.

Ich hoffe, ich bin jetzt keinem Autodidakten auf die Füße getreten. Das ist nur meine Erfahrung, die inzwischen oftmals bestätigt wurde...


----------



## Andreas Späth (3. Juni 2005)

Sebastian Wramba hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wichtig finde ich für den Anfang: Sieh zu, dass du mit einer Akustikgitarre anfängst. Wenn du mit E-Gitarre anfängst, wirst du hinterher Probleme haben, Akustikgitarre gescheit zu greifen.


 
Es tut mir leid aber das ist eine seit langem überholte Ansicht.
Wenn Jemand E-Gitarre spielen will soll er dies tuhen, und nicht erst mit Akustik anfangen.
Abgesehen von dem etwas anderem Griffbrett kommt dazu das eine E-Gitarre zwar im Prinzip mit den selben Techniken gespielt wird, man diese aber ganz anders einsetzt.
Kein guter Gitarrenlehrer wird dir Heute noch raten mit Akustik anzufangen.



			
				Sebastian Wramba hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Für den Anfang reicht sicher auch ein 15W Verstärker, hinterher kann man immer noch aufrüsten. Effektgeräte spielen auch erstmal keine Rolle, für den Anfang können alle Verstärker eine gute Distortion. 10W sollten es nicht sein, denn da kommt noch weniger raus als bei 15W und das ist schon nicht so kraftvoll.


 
Die Effekte sollte man nicht vernachlässigen, die Distortion von "kleinen" Amps ist oftmals matschig und klingt ehrlich gesagt besch***en.
Ich sag nicht das man gleich den Dimgebag Tube Distortion braucht, aber eventuell einen günstigen Multi FX zb der Zoom MX 505 oder etwas in dieser Preisklasse.
Warum ?
Ganz einfach, was bringts mir wenn ich alles richtig spiel und es nicht richtig klingt ?
Auserdem hört man mit einer guten Effektkombination Greiffehler eher als wenn man Clean oder mit dem matschigem Overdrive vom Verstärker spielt.

Auch wenn der MX 505 keinen alzuguten Ruf hat, für einen Anfänger ist es gut genug und man kriegt auch zum Großteil recht brauchbare Presets zusammen.
Zugegeben die Werkseitigen Presets sind einfach nur grauenhaft


----------



## Devourer (3. Juni 2005)

Ich danke mal allen die geantwortet haben für die Tipps.

Zu den Tipps mit Akustikg. anzufangen... ich hab von einem Freund ne geliehn bekommen und werd erstma versuchen Tabs nachzuspielen und wenn ich ein gefühl für Gitarre spielen hab werd ich auf E-Gitarre umsteigen.

Also ich kann schon von System of a Down - Roulette schon ein teil spielen, macht ziemlich viel fun   .
Lehrer werd ich mir keinen zulegen.. weil.. es teuer is und ich eher nur so manchmal wenn ich net weiss was tun ne runde gitarre spielen kann, da reicht tabs nachspielen schon


----------



## laCrizz (3. Juni 2005)

KP obs dir hilft?! Aber hier!


----------



## Slizzzer (9. Juni 2005)

Moin!
Ich habe auch erst vor rund 1 Jahr angefangen. Gleich E-Gitarre. Alles selbst beigebracht über Bücher, DVD's, Heft-Workshops, Guitar-Pro, etc. Ich mache immer einen Mix aus Griffübungen, Tonleitern, usw. und einem Set von Sonx, die ich dann mitspiele.

Ist aber nie verkehrt mal mit einem "Profi" zu reden. Spiel dem mal was vor und der wird  gleich ein paar Macken und Fehler in deinem Spiel bemerken. War bei meinem ersten Besuch im Musikladen auch so. Hat schon Überwindung gekostet überhaubt nen Ast zu greifen und über Amp im Laden zu spielen :-( . Da kam der Besitzer vom Laden dann und hat mir aber etliche Tipps mitgegeben  .

Als er dann ein paar Dinger gespielt hat, wäre ich am liebsten auf Triangel umgestiegen  .

Noch ein Tipp: Wenn Du nicht weiterkommst, oder es langweilig wird, dann such ein paar andere Anfänger und spiel mit denen zusammen. Das gibt meistens nochmal einen ordentlichen Schub.


----------



## Vale-Feil (2. August 2005)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Lehrer ist nicht zwingend Notwendig, ich hatte nie einen und Spiel nach einem Jahr Iron Maiden Songs fast Fehlerfrei
> Auserdem kosten Gitarrenlehrer einiges an Geld, das vieleicht besser in Equipment angelegt wäre..
> 
> Ob du Griffe ( Akkorde ) als erstes lernen solltest oder überhaupt willst sei mal dahingestellt, es ist ganz klar die klassiche Methode das GItarrenspielen zu lernen, aber auch eine "langweilige" bei der erste erfolge zwar schnell da sind aber der Rest etwas langsamer geht.
> ...



Kann es sein das du ausversehen die Seite vertauscht hat, da Dm und so was eigentlich oben also bei den dünneren Seiten erscheinen sollte. Also ich spiele sSeit 11 Jahren Gitarre (klassisch) und hab erst kurz gebraucht bis ich verstanden habe was du meinst.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (3. August 2005)

Ehm ja, da scheint mir die Saitenstärke vertauscht worden zu sein. Und Dm mit Grundton A find ich auch irgendwie eigenartig.


----------



## Vale-Feil (3. August 2005)

Wenn du das verbessert hast kannste mir ja noch mal Schreiben. Aber ansomnsten find ich das Programm recht übersichtlich.


----------

